# Call in the Experts



## Macphail (Oct 27, 2008)

Call in the experts.

Have you ever been very disappointed by the technical people called in to fix a specific problem.
At the end of day, you could have done a better job yourself.
Big problem with pneumatic controls for the Main Engine, we called in the experts from Emden. 
Two arrived on board. The main expert was a young lad, his first statement was “I am not the British prisoner and I will not sail on the vessel”, the other expert apologised for his attitude.
Prior to the ship sailing they had fixed nothing.
Big let down, we carried on to the next port and a pneumatic controls engineer joined from the UK, job sorted.

Calling out the “expert “, can cost big bucks.

John.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

He clearly was not a number, he was a free man.

I think i've seen him before somewhere................


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I MEET THEM ALL THE TIME!!!! It is often better to walk softly and carry a big stick! To paraphrase a US president.
Regards,
Dave


----------

